# Azul Sensatori Hotel by Karisma



## chalucky (Jul 18, 2009)

Anyone know anything about this property....all inclusive? It looks like all studio/hotel rooms.


----------



## malyons (Jul 21, 2009)

i can't help you but wanted to bump this up b/c i've been wondering the same thing, if a hotel unit will meet one's needs, this place looks beautiful.  anybody stayed here yet????


----------



## irishween (Jul 22, 2009)

I emailed them to find out about the all inclusive fee. They responded telling me that they have a special one time offer for II members of $75 dollars per day per person all inclusive fee.  There is a four night minimum.


----------



## naudette (Jul 27, 2009)

*Azul Sensatori*

I'm a member of Karisma travel club.  I've not stayed at this property, but Karisma properties are pretty luxurious.      That being said, it's a fairly new property and reviews on Trip Advisor are very mixed.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...Karisma-Puerto_Morelos_Yucatan_Peninsula.html

Also check out the forum:
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g240327-i395-Puerto_Morelos_Yucatan_Peninsula.html

Here is a link on TA for photos of the resort.
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Location...Karisma-Puerto_Morelos_Yucatan_Peninsula.html



I've stayed at El Dorado Royale / Casitas Royale.


----------



## tyH (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi, we're booked for September and I've been reading trip advisor almost daily, as this is the only site I can find any info on this resort. Lots of good, bad and ugly!! This will be our 1st all-inclusive. Do they have a section that is just for timeshare owners/exchangers?


----------



## luxtraveler (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi-  new to this site.

I have been to Sensatori twice now, and have reservations for November again.  Awesome place.  There is no section for timeshare people- you just pay a different AI fee depending on the room type you want.


----------



## luxtraveler (Aug 23, 2009)

NJWhite- we too are Presidential members...love the Casitas.  Have stayed in infinity Casitas and was fantastic- plan to return in January.

We haven't used the Registry Collection yet, but looking forward to it.  I'm just surprised at how many Registry properties are beach but not on the beach...


----------



## csudell (Dec 4, 2009)

online with II it only shows one room type - does that mean there are more but that you cant book them with II?


----------



## lovemylabradoodle (Dec 11, 2009)

Is this resort only II?? Or is it II and RCI? Where is it located??
Thanks!!!


----------



## malyons (Aug 24, 2010)

bumping this thread back up again.  now that this resort has been around a while, has anybody discovered a good place to find the $$ info?  I'm giving my brother a week somewhere for his honeymoon, and this resort is available, and they'd love to do AI and I love the Playa area so would be comfortable sending them here (yes, yes, I know it's way north of playa   ).  You would think II would have more info available, what do they want you do do, book it and just show up blindly not knowing what to pay?

I know timeshare AI resorts don't tend to be the best deal, but if really $75 per person per day that's actually not bad considering the cheapest room on their website for the days in question in our case was $1700.  Saves them $650 on the "worst" room.  There is also a bigger 1BR available on II, so maybe that's an upgraded room and an even better deal?  I think I'll call II when they open today, but wanted to pose the question again to the real experts here.

thanks!


----------



## tashamen (Aug 24, 2010)

malyons said:


> You would think II would have more info available, what do they want you do do, book it and just show up blindly not knowing what to pay?



They do have more information.  This is what it states on II if you pretend you're booking one of the weeks:

MANDATORY ALL-INCLUSIVE "EXOTIC´S GOURMET INCLUSIVE SPECIAL" This promotion is available on a one time basis per Interval Membership. Rates per day: Adult US$118 Child US$59 for WK 24-34 (6/08/10-8/26/10) and WK 35-39 (8/24/10-10/31/10), Adult US$145 Child US$73 for WK 44-50 (11/01/10-12/17/10). Member attempting to use this promotion more than once, with the same or a different membership will be charged at the regular all-inclusive fee. Child up to 3 years of age: free, from 3 to 12 years of age: 50% of the adult fee and from 13 years and up: adult fee. To qualify for this promotion, II members must pay the special rate for a minimum stay of four nights and maximum stay of seven nights. Any reservation that is cancelled with less than 7 nights prior to the arrival date will be deemed as used. Another opportunity to use this offer will not be provided. Rates include taxes and gratuities. If member travels alone, must add US$35 pp/pn to the fee.


----------



## malyons (Aug 24, 2010)

tashamen said:


> They do have more information.  This is what it states on II if you pretend you're booking one of the weeks:
> 
> MANDATORY ALL-INCLUSIVE "EXOTIC´S GOURMET INCLUSIVE SPECIAL" This promotion is available on a one time basis per Interval Membership. Rates per day: Adult US$118 Child US$59 for WK 24-34 (6/08/10-8/26/10) and WK 35-39 (8/24/10-10/31/10), Adult US$145 Child US$73 for WK 44-50 (11/01/10-12/17/10). Member attempting to use this promotion more than once, with the same or a different membership will be charged at the regular all-inclusive fee. Child up to 3 years of age: free, from 3 to 12 years of age: 50% of the adult fee and from 13 years and up: adult fee. To qualify for this promotion, II members must pay the special rate for a minimum stay of four nights and maximum stay of seven nights. Any reservation that is cancelled with less than 7 nights prior to the arrival date will be deemed as used. Another opportunity to use this offer will not be provided. Rates include taxes and gratuities. If member travels alone, must add US$35 pp/pn to the fee.



Thanks Tashamen, good to know how to get that info.  I called II earlier too and got the same answer you just gave, so at least they're consistent!  at $118 that's $1652 for a week, compared to $1701 to book the same week through their website.  What a deal!!  I guess there's a chance of getting an upgraded room which would make $1652 a better deal, but assuming the cheapest room available, that just shows why it generally doesn't pay to trade a week into an AI resort.


----------

